# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  FW: EXTRA TIME (Thursday 26th May 2005)

## Emmak2005

Footballers Wives: Extra picks up where tonights season finale finished. Synopsis:

Bruno Milligan legs it from the house where he has just mistakenly shot Conrad Gates, as the owner of the house rings for an ambulance. In a fume filled car, Giles Arrowsmith suddenly comes to his senses - should he really kill an innocent women and child? He pulls the garage door open as the exhaust fumes billow out, and watches from the bushes as Lucy Milligan pulls Angelica from the car in a sputtering frenzy. The adrenaline kicks in as Lucy races from the scene with her daughter and frantically hails a cab. 
Sprawled naked on an emperor sized bed, wrist tied by silk scarves, Oliver Ryanâs wait is over. A sexy blonde clad in equally sexy underwear approaches him waving a plastic nozzle invitingly, from the back she could be mistaken for Tanya â the accent is uncanny. She presses the vacuum cleaner into life with her high heel, approaches the bed and attaches the nozzle between Oliverâs legs. As he writhes in the throes of excitement they are interrupted by the ringing of the bedside telephone.

Back at home, Bruno just had time to wipe down the gun and return it to the display cabinet when he is interrupted by the door bell. A distraught Lucy, in full wedding regalia returns home with Angelica and pleads with Bruno to forgive her. By this time, Conradâs shooting is all over the evening news, now livid; Bruno tells Lucy that she must provide him with an alibi. Finally putting two and two together she agrees. 

Anika Beevor answers the phone to hear Oliverâs dad, seventies rock guitarist Garry Ryan on the other end. Heâs on the warpath back in London â itâs time he taught his waster son a thing or two. Garryâs fed up with coke head Oliver, pissing away his money and taking advantage of him. Anika explains that Oliverâs a bit tied up and gets back to business; sheâs every inch Tanyaâs younger sister as she fetches an ice bucket to free an agonised Olivier, now in serious pain.

On a local council estate, streetwise twins Yasmin and Rees Salterâs mother Joly packs her bags and announces sheâs leaving to start a new life in Spain. Itâs time for the teenagers to stand on their own two feet but before she goes she reveals to Yasmin and Rees who their father is, none other than Bruno Milligan.

The next morning, Anika and Oliver learn from the TV news that Garry is the new chairman of Earls Park. Having heard that Amber is trying to push her singing career, Anika is furious and goes to see Gary to warn him about her, however, the sexual tension between them is obvious.

Gilesâ dead body is found hanging from a tree.

----------


## eastenders mad

i watched it was really good.
I wonder how many eposides they are doing on itv 2 for extra time.
i Know they are doing one next week but it didn't tell you how many they are doing on itv 2.
Does anyone know?

----------


## Angeldelight

wow i wondered how Lucy was going to get out as i knew she survived... i like the sound of Ankia... it should be good telly...

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

ooo thanks for that. i wonder how Lucy willreact when she finds out (if she does) that Bruno has 2 more kids! i also wonder if she'll turn her back on Bruno and tell the police what Bruno did. did Conrad survive? (my guess he did but hey...)

----------


## Behemoth

Nope, Conrad died.

----------


## ryanwoods

Will Series 5 follow on from Extra Time? Or is Extra Time totally different. Have to say Extra Time is great! Better than Series 4!! lol

Tanya Comeback along with Kyle and chardonnay (from the dead) Hazel cnt go!!! I hope Anika gets into Series 5 - shes fab! Hope Lucys charcter is developed with Bruno - could be the new golden couple.

----------


## prettypayal

did conrad and Lucy survive or die as i missed it?

----------


## eastenders mad

Conrad died Bruno shot him.
Lucy survied

----------


## Tamzi

As Amber met Anita yet? Or is it next week
xxx

----------


## Shelly

No she meets her next week

----------


## Behemoth

Funny if they ended up liking each other. How wierd would that be?!

----------


## Abbie

i cant wait ;p

----------


## Emmak2005

Here is what happens in tonights Footballers Wives: Extra episode:

Amber has invited a very select guest list to Conradâs lavish funeral â featuring a funeral pyre, ashes from which will be carbonised to make a splendid diamond ring. 

Bruno introduces his long-lost kids, Yasmin and Rees to the press.

Sorry couldn't provide any more, as the episode synopsis doesn't run till after the shows finished (well usually anyway). Enjoy tonight episode, remember it's on ITV at 10.30pm (not ITV1). 23 mins to go. 


* RIP Conrad - another one bites the dust.
1)Jason, 2) Frank Laslett, 3) Tanya's baby 4) Conrad Gates

----------


## Debs

missed tonights due to bb what happened then and is it repeated??

----------


## Emmak2005

> missed tonights due to bb what happened then and is it repeated??


 This is what happened in tonight episode Debs:

Episode 2 - 
At Conradâs wake held at Nabakovâs Cocoon, Brunoâs introduces his long lost kids Yasmin and Rees to the press. Conradâs death is major news and questions are being raised about the suspicious circumstances. At the time of one of his darkest hours Bruno puts a positive spin on the whole situation â his kids have turned up and heâs ready to milk it. Although behind closed doors he is desperate to get rid of them at the earliest opportunity. 

Amber has invited a very select guest list to Conradâs lavish funeral â featuring a funeral pyre, ashes from which will be carbonised to make a splendid diamond ring. Garry Ryan, the music mogul is present and Amber hopes to revive her flagging career by getting a record deal with her song for Conrad. Garry has an ulterior motive for his attendance, now that Madrid has lost out on Conrad they are now interested in signing Harley, and Garry would be happy with the extra cash. 

With an offer of a new life in Spain, Harley has the opportunity to choose a life with Shannon or a new start with Katie. 

Coke head Oliver is increasingly a liability for Garry, so Anika uses her manipulative and flirtatious charm and gets Garry to agree to pay for a therapist for Oliver. But what is Anikaâs real game â as she then puts herself one step closer to Gary by suggesting to become his âveryâ personal assistant. 

Reesâs drunken behaviour at the funeral humiliates Bruno, having wanted to present the perfect family unit to the outside world. Behind closed doors he goes ballistic at Rees and sets about stitching him up. In contrast, Bruno seems to be growing an un-natural soft spot for Yasmin, which hasnât gone unnoticed by Lucy. 

Oliverâs jealous as Anika heads off, dressed sexily, to work at Rampant Sounds and reluctantly takes the therapists card she hands him. 

The Milliganâs and the twins are having an uncomfortable âfamilyâ dinner when Yasmin gets a text message from Seb, whose eye she caught at Conradâs wake. Bruno questions her about it, but Rees steps in and covers for her. Bruno is less than pleased when Lucy suggests that he buy a flat for the twins.

Shannon suprises Harley at his late night practice session eager to show him her latest purchase, a speak Spanish CD. She decided to go to Spain with him!

It's repeated tommorrow (Friday 3rd June) on ITV2 @ 10.00 if you would like to see all this unfold.

Plus here's a sneak peak of Thursday 9th June (Episode 3):

Harley arranges to go on ahead to Madrid for a medical and believes Shannon is staying at home. He is actually leaving with Katie. 

Lucy and Yasminâs tetchiness spirals into a full scale row when Yasmin refuses to get a job.

----------


## Emmak2005

Sounds like 'the good one' Harley Lawson is gonna leave poor dippy wife Shannon for stripper Kate. Personally I think he's gonna regret leaving without his wife, he's just all caught up in the excitement of the challenge of another relationship. But I guess it'd be boring if the scriptwriters kept Harlshan together for the next 50 years.

----------


## Tanya

so lucy didnt die then? what about their daughter, did she die?

----------


## .:Kitz:.

neither of them died  :Smile:  thank god

----------


## Tanya

yay, ty, i missed the last half hour after Bruno shot conrad i was so upset they cut it of, didnt no if they were going to show it   :Searchme:  so thank u for that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Emmak2005

Well I was gonna post what happens in tonight episode, but the website doesn't update to episode 3 of fw: extra time till after the show finishes at 11pm. I will post it for people who missed the show then.

----------


## Emmak2005

Right well here is what happened in episode three:

Harley arranges to go on ahead to Madrid for a medical and believes Shannon (Sarah Barrand) is staying at home. He is actually leaving with Katie. Eager to surprise him Shannon books her ticket and hot foots it to the airport only to bump into Katie. When Shannon innocently believes itâs a coincidence she is mortified when the truth is revealed, as she realises she has lost Harley forever.

Oliver attends his first therapy session where he reveals that he found his mother dead from a heroin overdose when he was seven, although itâs obvious he has no interest in having another session. On joining Garry and Anika for dinner they get him to agree to a residency at The Cloister Clinic. 

Seb is given a send off at the training ground amidst a chorus of Viva Espana.

Lucy and Yasminâs tetchiness spirals into a full scale row when Yasmin refuses to get a job. Bruno arrives home to find Lucy steaming drunk, having raided the mini-bar, sheâs furious that he favours Yasmin more that Rees. Bruno plays a blinder â itâs because Rees reminds him of how he could have turned out.

Although Anika personally delivered Oliver to the clinic itâs not long before he is sat in a bar, glass in hand with the leaflet for the clinic rolled into a tube and ready for action. Later, after an afternoon session between the sheets Garry and Anika are lying in her darkened room. This personal assistant knows just how to keep her new boss happy. But they are both unprepared for the shock they get when a comatosed Oliver returns to the flat and stumbles into the bed with them, placing his hand firmly on an ****! Itâs Garyâs and he dare not move for fear of waking up his son, Anika is mortified!

Itâs Angelicaâs sixth birthday party at Nabakovâs Cocoon. She spots Rees dropping an E and asks him for a sweetie. He tells her to p*** off. After a short while Angelica steals a couple of Eâs from an oblivious Reesâs pockets. After shoving a few in her mouth the drug starts to kick in sending Angelica straight onto the dance floor where she dances manically, sweating and tells Lucy to piss off. Angelica then collapses. Yasminâs eyes fix onto her brothersâ as he sweats for England, how much of a mess has he got then into? The ambulance is called and Angelica is rushed to hospital, but will she pull through.

----------


## melons1976

Can anyone post what happened last night? I don't get too watch it... Thanks

----------


## Bad Wolf

thanks for posting these, for those of us who have itv2 its nice to keep up!

----------


## Emmak2005

> Can anyone post what happened last night? I don't get too watch it... Thanks


 Hi Melons. I've posted what happened last night (see above your post).

----------


## Emmak2005

> thanks for posting these, for those of us who have itv2 its nice to keep up!


 That's OK. Glad to see people read them. I'll carry on posting so as people who miss an episode can catch up.

----------


## billbabe04

Are all the extra time episodes going to be shown on ITV when fottballer's wives comes back for the new series, because I cant get Sky and i really want to see them?

----------


## Emmak2005

> Are all the extra time episodes going to be shown on ITV when fottballer's wives comes back for the new series, because I cant get Sky and i really want to see them?


 Well in that case you may have to wait and see if fw: extra time comes out on dvd, as I think the idea of doing this series is for itv2 viewers only. Plus in the next series of footballers wive I think they'd do recaps or flashbacks from extra time, so as the itv1 viewers can make sense of what's happened. Like what channel 4 did when they showed the late night episode of hollyoaks, they just incorporated the 5 night episodes in with bits people missed when they (including myself) forgot the show was on at a particular time after 9pm.

----------


## srollitt

Hi can anyone tell me what's happened in the rest of the episodes so far pls?

Thanks!

----------

